# Help converting OFM to DST



## j3rman (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anyone know a way that I can convert OFM to a DST file?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You would need to pay someone to convert it to an embroidery format (DST), commonly called digitizing.


----------



## j3rman (Sep 15, 2008)

tfalk said:


> You would need to pay someone to convert it to an embroidery format (DST), commonly called digitizing.



Yes, I'm aware of digitizing, just wondering if it's even possible to convert these formats.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes. it's possible. .ofm is a Melco Designshop file. You can just output it as a .dst from Designshop.


----------

